# Got lucky 10/29



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

First time I have seen this guy, came in right before dark and gave me a 25 yard broad side shot, went 125 yards, field dressed 195 pounds,


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Better to be lucky than good some times... congratulations!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Sweet! Great buck, congrats! Bet he was a bear to get up on that ATV rack!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a great buck


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Nice buck!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

buckeyebowman said:


> Sweet! Great buck, congrats! Bet he was a bear to get up on that ATV rack!


You are right about that, I wasn't sure was going to win that battle.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Great looking buck. Congrats.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice deer.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice...congrats to you!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Atta Boy!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Good deer. Congrats.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

‘Tis the season for seeing new bucks for the 1st time. Awesome buck!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Great deer!!
Congrats


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

That is a gorgeous buck. Congratulations


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Congratulations Awesome Buck


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Awesome deer! Congrats!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks Guys, had him green scored 151 2/8 gross and 141 2/8 net, should be close to making Buckeye Big Buck after 60 days and shrinkage


----------



## skiff (Feb 18, 2015)

Congrats! really nice buck!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Awesome Buck, Congrats!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Awesome. What is the story? Just plain luck ?


----------



## EyeGottem (Sep 20, 2014)

Great job.... hope I’m that lucky next weekend!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Get that beast scored!!!!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I pulled a camera that was close to where I was hunting, he started showing up about a week before I got him.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Great buck. Way to get it done ✅


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I would take luck like that every yr. congrats on my dream deer.
sherman


----------

